# Hurricane Coasters in Charlotte NC: Schwinn themed ride this AM



## jimbo53 (Sep 10, 2017)

We had 16 or so Schwinns and non-Schwinns show up for our monthly ride. Lots of fine looking iron here!


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 10, 2017)

Can't leave off schwinndoggy's  sweet 1941 DX!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice line-up!


----------



## John G04 (Sep 10, 2017)

That double blue b6 is sweet.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2017)

Schwinn is life said:


> That double blue b6 is sweet.




Thanks but its actually an Autocycle! V/r Shawn


----------

